# Vita-mita-vegi-min



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok I looked through some old threads and didn't really find what I was looking for...I was told by my vet that perhaps I should feed Sydney vitamins to make sure she is getting all the trace elements and whatnot she needs...she is on a 100% raw diet (no pre-manufactured dog food) including meats, and ruffiage cakes. And in her ruffiage cakes(the ruffiage cakes include many random fruits and veggies) and I usually add some sort of fish. Sometimes it sardines, salmon, or tuna, I also add her glucosamine and chondroitin Nupro supplement powder in there as well. 

Now my question is...should I be giving her some sort of vitamin to make sure she is getting everything she needs? Is there one in particular that is a known good vitamin, cause they all look the same to me. I don't want to give her anything that would be worse for her then giving her nothing at all. I know it is possible to over do it with things like iron...

Any thoughts, comments, suggestions?
geisthexe?-I would have PMed you but incase anyone else is curious about vitamins I made a thread


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Sydney said:


> Ok I looked through some old threads and didn't really find what I was looking for...I was told by my vet that perhaps I should feed Sydney vitamins to make sure she is getting all the trace elements and whatnot she needs...she is on a 100% raw diet (no pre-manufactured dog food) including meats, and ruffiage cakes. And in her ruffiage cakes(the ruffiage cakes include many random fruits and veggies) and I usually add some sort of fish. Sometimes it sardines, salmon, or tuna, I also add her glucosamine and chondroitin Nupro supplement powder in there as well.
> 
> Now my question is...should I be giving her some sort of vitamin to make sure she is getting everything she needs? Is there one in particular that is a known good vitamin, cause they all look the same to me. I don't want to give her anything that would be worse for her then giving her nothing at all. I know it is possible to over do it with things like iron...
> 
> ...


Numbered from best to worse.

What I consider good Vitamins: 
1. Liquid Health
2. Martin's K-9 Anti-Oxidant Formula
3. Canine PlusVetri Science 
4. Canine Plus Natural Pet
5. NuVet
6. Vet Vita Tabs 
7. Anything in discount stores or Drug Stores ALL GARBAGE

What I consider good Supplements:
1. Martin's K-9 Energol
2. Nupro Supplements 
3. Missing Link Plus 
4. K-9 Super Fuel
5. Show Stoppers

I give the following:
- Liquid Health Level 5000 = For the dogs Joints
- Martin's K-9 Anti-Oxidant Formula = Vitamins / Minerals
- Martin's K-9 Energol = Supplements due to all my dogs being VERY Active

Deb


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks cause especially with her starting into schutzhund I want to make sure she is getting everything she needs for a very active life and also being young and developing...we have starting going to schutzhund training 1-2 times a week and CGC training 1 time a week, which is more mentally stimulating...

right now she is on the Nupro joint supplement...but I kinda would like to put her on something else.
Do you have any suggestions as to a vitamin supplement regimen for her to make sure her diet is complete?

I mean the 3 you give your dogs would that be something you would think with her diet would be correct? And how do you dose it or do you go by how it's broken down on the containers. Does she need more or less of anything being that she is just over a year?

Thanks g


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Sydney said:


> thanks cause especially with her starting into schutzhund I want to make sure she is getting everything she needs for a very active life and also being young and developing...we have starting going to schutzhund training 1-2 times a week and CGC training 1 time a week, which is more mentally stimulating...


This is absolulaty wonderful. I wish you the best on your training and trials.



Sydney said:


> right now she is on the Nupro joint supplement...but I kinda would like to put her on something else.


I would continue the Nupro daily



Sydney said:


> Do you have any suggestions as to a vitamin supplement regimen for her to make sure her diet is complete?


I truly like the Martin's k9 Anti-Oxidant Formula = it is fully riched with the vitamins and minerals the dog needs
I also truly like the Liquid Health due to it has all the body needs plus the joints. Dogs do not like the taste though (stinks) but I could not be happier since I also included it.



Sydney said:


> I mean the 3 you give your dogs would that be something you would think with her diet would be correct?


Reseaon & when I give the following:

- Liquid Health Level 5000 = I give this one 3 days a week for extra nutrients for there body and joints

- Martin's K-9 Anti-Oxidant Formula = I give this one daily

- Martin's K-9 Energol = this one is like your Nupro, I believe it is better (but that is me) my dogs thrive on it, keeps all there energy up, meets what they need so they do not get dehydrated from a work day.



Sydney said:


> And how do you dose it or do you go by how it's broken down on the containers.


No I do not follow the container, b/c I feed raw and they are getting natural nutrients, plus I give all three I am meeting there nutritional values. To be honest the Anti Oxidants & Energol I put into the cupcake mix I make for the dogs. B/c I have so many dogs I put 2 cups of each one.



Sydney said:


> Does she need more or less of anything being that she is just over a year?


Hun you need to really let me know what other vitamin you are going to choose to use. I can not tell you what to use b/c I do not know your money situation, your dogs health and so on.

Just remember what the body does not use it gets rid of.

Deb


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok I have been going back and forth and I really want to only go with two supplements(financially) So I have been researching the two that I think would make the most complete additions to her diet. Let me know if I am on the right track...

I was thinking about giving the Martin's K9 Energol and the Liquid Health??

I am almost out of the Nupro should I continue the Nupro or will the Liquid Health make for a fine substitution of that and then some?

I am looking for something that complements the raw diet and fills in the missing blanks. I also want to make sure her developing joints and bones are tended to, I don't want them to lack now causing issues later in life. I want to improve recovery time after work outs and prevent future issues early on...

I found a retailer for the Liquid Health near my work...

Do you by the Martin's off the internet, I cannot find retailers:roll:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Sydney said:


> Ok I have been going back and forth and I really want to only go with two supplements(financially) So I have been researching the two that I think would make the most complete additions to her diet. Let me know if I am on the right track...
> 
> I was thinking about giving the Martin's K9 Energol and the Liquid Health??
> 
> ...


I truly believe you are making a GREAT choice

Yes you have you go thru Martins to get the supplement.

Deb


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thank you for all your help! :hug:


----------

